
In defence of conspiracy theories (and why the term is a misnomer) - EndXA
https://theconversation.com/in-defence-of-conspiracy-theories-and-why-the-term-is-a-misnomer-101678
======
mark_l_watson
I agree with how the term is used to discredit opinions that challenge those
in power. Good article.

